

The story of Computer Space, the first mass-produced video game. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2011/12/11/computer-space-and-the-dawn-of-the-arcade-video-game/

======
tiles
If you enjoy stories about early video games, Pong-story.com, a site focused
on the Magnavox Odyssey (the first home video game console) is fascinating:
<http://pong-story.com/intro.htm>

------
skurry
Very inspiring story. Best part is when they discovered that all their four
demo units had been damaged during transport to the debug trade show:

"They got three of them working, but the forth one proved damaged beyond
repair. Thinking quickly, they made the best of the situation by turning the
damaged machine around, opening up the back, and showing off the internal
workings as if they had always intended it to be that way."

